

The Department of Small Details - adam1davis
http://adamldavis.com/post/880589058/the-department-of-small-details

======
frossie
_You just need to allow and encourage everyone to submit ideas, and if they
don’t cost anything, but they’re good ideas, implement them!_

There are two sides of this. One, indeed per OP, having no resources forces
you to be more inventive and having too many resources causes bloat. I believe
this does apply to software - I have seen it.

But when I look around me, I see only a loose correlation between lack of
money and inventiveness; so I am forced to assume that having no resources
forces you to be more inventive _if you are driven to innovate in the first
place_.

To continue the OP's example, lots of people didn't have resources, but only
the Wright Brothers built a plane.

